# Don't Look Up (2021) (Netflix)



## Dave (Dec 29, 2021)

We can't discuss politics and world affairs here. Shall I go now?

All I would say is that this has been heavily promoted as some great comedy. It really isn't that funny. There are half a dozen reasonable jokes. Some are funny, none are fall around laughing funny. It's over 2 hours long, you'd expect at least a few laughs.

It is a great satire, but much too close to reality. If it was meant to be a allegory about climate change, just substitute Covid-19 instead and it still works. Those things about science, politics, celebrity culture and social media are all the things that I detest. That isn't funny. It's just depressing to watch it.

I also think the talent on show is woefully underused by the script. It ought to be a far, far better film with all those actors involved.

If you want to watch it for the statement or the message, then you'll need to watch it, but don't watch it for the comedy. There's the free White House snacks gag and the gag about how the President will die, but little else.

Edit: From the Tweets on this, it seems that liking it or disliking it is extremely political in the USA. I just wanted to comment on it as a film. It is science fiction isn't it? Anyway, maybe I didn't get some of the jokes because I'm not American?


----------



## Rodders (Dec 30, 2021)

I've seen it on my Netflix queue,but haven't gotten around to watching it. Perhaps this weekend. 

A couple of the guys in work have seen it and enjoyed it. Non of them mentioned the comedy aspect of it.


----------



## atsouthorn (Dec 30, 2021)

Dave said:


> It is a great satire, but much too close to reality. If it was meant to be a allegory about climate change, just substitute Covid-19 instead and it still works. Those things about science, politics, celebrity culture and social media are all the things that I detest. That isn't funny. It's just depressing to watch it.



That's what I took from the trailer, aside from the jokes falling flat. I really don't want to watch current satire given the state of the world.

That said, is it at least thought-provoking under the surface level? Would it push some people to take introspective reflection? Then it might not be all that bad.


----------



## Dave (Dec 30, 2021)

As I said, the comments on Twitter (and from the producers themselves) is that the film is made as a political statement, and if you agree with the statement then you cannot criticise the film. We can't discuss the politics here so I don't want us to get into any of that that. However, it is a film. It is creative art. It needs to stand up as a film and therefore it certainly can be criticised. It works brilliantly as a satire but I've certainly heard it promoted by reviewers on the radio yesterday as a "very funny comedy". There are gags in it but overall, I'd say _Space Cowboys_ was a better comedy. I forced my wife to watch it last night on the basis it was a comedy and she didn't think much of it.

I've also seen many comparisons made to "the modern-day _Dr. Strangelove_". The same mirror to absurdity yes, but Adam McKay is no Stanley Kubrick! A better comparison would be to _Mars Attacks!_

It is also incredibly slow to start and far too long, but that's obviously just my opinion. I dislike most films much over two hours.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 1, 2022)

Dave said:


> As I said, the comments on Twitter (and from the producers themselves) is that the film is made as a political statement, and if you agree with the statement then you cannot criticise the film. We can't discuss the politics here so I don't want us to get into any of that that. However, it is a film. It is creative art. It needs to stand up as a film and therefore it certainly can be criticised. It works brilliantly as a satire but I've certainly heard it promoted by reviewers on the radio yesterday as a "very funny comedy". There are gags in it but overall, I'd say _Space Cowboys_ was a better comedy. I forced my wife to watch it last night on the basis it was a comedy and she didn't think much of it.
> 
> I've also seen many comparisons made to "the modern-day _Dr. Strangelove_". The same mirror to absurdity yes, but Adam McKay is no Stanley Kubrick! A better comparison would be to _Mars Attacks!_
> 
> It is also incredibly slow to start and far too long, but that's obviously just my opinion. I dislike most films much over two hours.



It looks Like UFO Conspiracy  /Roswell by the numbers.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 1, 2022)

We loved it here. Watched it as a family with two very climate aware young people. We found it funny (but humour here is very very dark), we found it thought provoking (If a very obvious analogy - and not about Covid), loved the characters, and thought the ending was just perfect.
its not the firesaga but we’ll watch it again, I’m sure.


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Jan 1, 2022)

I enjoyed it. It's a satirical black comedy in the same way as* Network, Veep* or *Wag The Dog*. 

Thematically, it's more *Network* and* WTD* than *Strangelove, *although all are far, far better movies than DLU. I'm sure there are two prominent nods to the first two in there.  Mackay isn't Mamet, Kubrick or Lumet, but then... who is? 

It's not the wittiest take on modern American politics and Climate Change, but I'm glad someone is at least having a go. I like a good black comedy and could do with more of them. I think it will age well. Bearing in mind the subject matter it was far less smug than expected.

I like that the satire was aimed at both sides of the political divide. In a time of hyperpartisanship, I enjoy something that points out the sheer absurdity of the whole mess of current politics and media, and DLU does that in spades. The Twitterati arguing over it are the targets of the satire, so no surprise they don't get the jokes. They're too busy looking up or down to see the big picture and missing what's really at stake.

Even the scientists cop a bit of flack as DiCaprio is seduced by fame. I wish they'd committed to that, tbh, instead of having him about face in a Networkian rant. Lawrence was underused, too. After they demeaned her character with all the internet memes she didn't really have a place to go.

I laughed out loud at a few bits (particularly the politicians on one side shouting don't look up and on the other the reverse which seemed suitably absurd, the ridiculous concert and the "fox news" finance guy still banging on about stocks even with the comet striking).


----------



## Droflet (Jan 2, 2022)

Pretentious twaddle. IMHO.


----------



## Steve Harrison (Jan 2, 2022)

Managed, with some effort, nearly an hour before I gave up, as I found it boring, obvious, preachy and laboured. A bit of a mess, in short. I also didn't think the comedic/dramatic elements gelled.

It's a shame, as I wanted to like it. But at least it's stirred a lot of people up, which most 'message' movies fail to do.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Jan 2, 2022)

I found the satire clumsily blunt, shallow, unclever and unfunny.  Fell asleep for the last 20 minutes.

Could not believe that Brad Pitt signed on for this tripe.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jan 2, 2022)

Alex The G and T said:


> Could not believe that Brad Pitt signed on for this tripe.



Err... he didn't. 



Jo Zebedee said:


> We loved it here. Watched it as a family with two very climate aware young people. We found it funny (but humour here is very very dark), we found it thought provoking (If a very obvious analogy - and not about Covid), loved the characters, and thought the ending was just perfect.
> its not the firesaga but we’ll watch it again, I’m sure.



I loved it, too. I thought it was hilarious and spot-on.


----------



## Droflet (Jan 2, 2022)

Yes, Dusty, it was your heartthrob, Leo. Yes???


----------



## Judderman (Jan 2, 2022)

A fairly interesting movie with some amusing bits here and there. Not particularly intelligent but pokes at various present day issues, particularly on media including social media.

I found the second half dragged as it became apparent the direction they were heading in. The first half was a bit more hopeful while the second was depressing at times. Not sure if more than intended. Maybe a bit too blunt but then more people understand the message. Definitely not one for repeated watching.


----------



## Rodders (Jan 2, 2022)

I enjoyed it well enough. I found it quite funny, but it the message wasn’t overly subtle and other movies handled it better.

A good cast though, but i‘ll not watch it again.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jan 6, 2022)

Outstanding - just finished watching it. The belly laughs and satire were spot on. 

I want more like this! Proper, intelligent comedy.


----------



## Judderman (Jan 6, 2022)

Sometimes hard to be certain if posts are ironic or not


----------



## New (Jan 6, 2022)

As with the movie Idiocracy - everyone thinks it's a movie about someone other than himself


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jan 6, 2022)

I think irrespective of what side one takes (but really, can anyone take the prezzie's side in this movie?) what it highlights is the need for co-regulation. We've suffered a trauma over the last two years as a globe rather than within tribal boundary lines. No one is addressing the societal trauma. This is the first time I've seen it done effectively. I felt the film was as a mirror held up, allowing us to see how ridiculous and completely away from the norm the past 3 years have been. 

Mental health problems have become ubiquitous (or maybe we've just learnt the vocabulary to express and destigmatise it) as a result. this film really reminded me of the therapy I've experienced in terms of actually identifying trauma, because, like stress, it's usually the case that you don't know you're in the mire when you are in it. It takes a third party to really explore and help you.

That is what I think the true value of the film is. Whether right or left blame each other or say it's about them, is immaterial to me, because it's the experience, that the comet is analagous to recent threats to our global society.

That trauma must be addressed because (treading lightly here) whether that is Covid, and/or UK/EU and US politics, there's been a pefect storm and that trauma will reside in us as a society for a long time and cause division and further ignoring of the problem. These kind of movies may help ameliorate that.

For me, I enjoyed the honesty of the film, and the best way -- or _one_ of the best ways -- to adress trauma is in satire. I've noticed on Twitter the folks who said it wasn't funny and was a waste of money etc etc, were also the ones who were acting defensively. Denial ain't just a river in Egypt and humans are experts at denial.

We talk about _Wag the Dog_, _Idiocracy_, etc, but they were of a _different_ time. This movie is of _our_ time, and has a lot to highlight. I daresay Mr Punch often made the Victorian elite etc unhappy but it didn't negate any of the points being made. And you can be sure that this film will be referenced in the distant future when talking about the early 21st Century, because it encapsulates our lifestyle, our lives, so effectively.

True, everything ain't for everyone (why am I using "ain't" like some Gen X blogger?), but to summarily write off this film as simply 'not funny' shows a shortcoming in the viewer as opposed to the film itself.


----------



## Dave (Jan 6, 2022)

Phyrebrat said:


> it encapsulates our lifestyle, our lives, so effectively.


Except if it is *too* similar to real life then it can't be "funny" any longer. Scientists have said that they actually had to go through those things to be listened to and to appear on TV. Politicians having parties rather than attend important meetings. And I'm absolutely certain that if the end of the world was coming, that Ariana Grande concert would be sold out.

A great satire, but the joke is on us!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 6, 2022)

Dave said:


> Except if it is *too* similar to real life then it can't be "funny" any longer.


We have a lot of books about the troubles here, and NI in general, that are funny. sometimes Funny is the only sanity


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Jan 6, 2022)

Dave said:


> Except if it is *too* similar to real life then it can't be "funny" any longer.



Totally disagree with that. The most funniest things, imho - the things that make me really belly laugh - are the things that manage to distil some kind of truth. Gallows humour, biting satire, farce, absurdism etc. - they're the things the jester dances around, telling truth to power. Great comedians have a knack of seeing things clearly - sometimes articulating a feeling we've always in some way registered but never been fully cognisant of. I love *curb your enthusiasm*, because Larry David just points out the absurdities of all those unwritten rules and petty hypocrisies we tend to get drawn into. 

The biggest laugh I found in DLU was when the politicians told the crowd to not look up, not because it was aimed at a particular group - but because it was so absurd and _totally something politicians of all stripes do all the time_.


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Jan 6, 2022)

Met someone who was raving about the film today -judging by this thread it's one to watch for good or bad.


Mon0Zer0 said:


> telling truth to power


-was luck enough to do a few skits with a professional stand up earlier in the year, he was big on picking up on and taking a sideways swipe at power. Have a lot of respect for how comedians work as it's a fine and sadly tolerance varies.


Mon0Zer0 said:


> politicians told the crowd to not look up


Reads vaguely like Peter Cook's patriotic umbrella/ throw yourself over the cliffs of Dover to free up the job market thing in Whoops Apocalypse, sounds very funny


----------



## Aknot (Jan 7, 2022)

Just seen it. A few laughs but mainly depressing. Political views aside, as entertainment it’s mediocre, despite some great performances.


----------



## Dave (Jan 7, 2022)

Jo Zebedee said:


> We have a lot of books about the troubles here, and NI in general, that are funny. sometimes Funny is the only sanity


That is true of course. Dark humour or black comedy has always been a way to discuss subjects that are normally considered too painful to discuss.

I guess I just didn't find it that funny myself, and while that is only my own personal opinion, I think what I really object to most is this "Emperors New Clothes" idea that I *must* find it funny if I agree with it's political sentiments, or it's fabulous cast. However, I do feel a lot like that labourer who criticises the bard's work in the the new season of _The Witcher_ and no, I could make anything nearly as good myself.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 7, 2022)

Dave said:


> That is true of course. Dark humour or black comedy has always been a way to discuss subjects that are normally considered too painful to discuss.
> 
> I guess I just didn't find it that funny myself, and while that is only my own personal opinion, I think what I really object to most is this "Emperors New Clothes" idea that I *must* find it funny if I agree with it's political sentiments, or it's fabulous cast. However, I do feel a lot like that labourer who criticises the bard's work in the the new season of _The Witcher_ and no, I could make anything nearly as good myself.


But there’s loads of people on the thread who didn’t enjoy it. Nothing is ever enjoyed by everyone. It’s been divisive in its likes and dislikes.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jan 7, 2022)

Jo Zebedee said:


> But there’s loads of people on the thread who didn’t enjoy it. Nothing is ever enjoyed by everyone. It’s been divisive in its likes and dislikes.



Very true. I adore all the new Star Wars content to the point where I’ve blocked people who constantly whinge about it on Twitter etc.


----------



## farntfar (Jan 7, 2022)

I'm afraid I neither found the satire particularly cutting, nor the humour very funny.
The only line to raise more than a smile, and then only a short snort rather than any really laughter, was "I believe that's called a bronteract". So not early in the film.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jan 7, 2022)

One of the problems I think the film has is that it will alienate the people it's trying to 'convert'. Reading interviews with the cast and production team, there's no doubt who the president et al were based on (I mean, the five o'clock shadow of the Chief of Staff and the caps are a bit of clue  ). So whilst that makes the issue of which 'side' this film is based on clear, what it also does, is mock and foment more dislike against 'those' people.


----------



## HareBrain (Jan 8, 2022)

Phyrebrat said:


> One of the problems I think the film has is that it will alienate the people it's trying to 'convert'.


A succinct description of how Twitter etc works (or doesn't).

A large proportion of social media users seem convinced that insulting people is the best way to persuade them. Clearly, if they thought about this for more than a nanosecond, they would realise this is BS. Which leads to the observation (which many have made before me) that these political posts aren't made to convince the opposition, but just to get recognition from the poster's own tribe and bind it together with shared feelings about the "others".

It's basically going to end up with two sets of fortified trenches and a large stretch of shell-blasted no-man's-land in between. Except there won't even be the odd kickabout for Christmas.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 8, 2022)

HareBrain said:


> A succinct description of how Twitter etc works (or doesn't).
> 
> A large proportion of social media users seem convinced that insulting people is the best way to persuade them. Clearly, if they thought about this for more than a nanosecond, they would realise this is BS. Which leads to the observation (which many have made before me) that these political posts aren't made to convince the opposition, but just to get recognition from the poster's own tribe and bind it together with shared feelings about the "others".
> 
> It's basically going to end up with two sets of fortified trenches and a large stretch of shell-blasted no-man's-land in between. Except there won't even be the odd kickabout for Christmas.


Worse than that, there's going to be a significant number caught in the trenches, being hailed on from both sides, for daring to be moderate


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Jan 8, 2022)

Watched it last night and thought it was good with a few proper laugh out loud bits.
The one problem I have with this SF writing hobby is that it's hard to switch off and not pick up on how a plot is working. Thought the SF part fizzled out, it just didn't seem to ratchet up enough tension. There were sort of arty segments cut into the film (time square/ a hummingbird feeding etc. ...trying not to do a spoiler) -I think they might have taken some of that sting away.
Good fun though.


----------



## sarasti (Jan 18, 2022)

*THIS POST CONTAINS SPOILERS*

I watched it twice, first time on my own then a few days later with the Mrs.  After the first watch I wasn't sure, there are a few scenes which are gut-churningly bad for me, the worst being the speech praising 'stuff', just cringeworthy IMO.  But after the second viewing, with a little on-the-fly editing, I thought it was good, very good, albeit with a few warts.  I really warmed to and cared for the main characters by the end and must admit I welled up with tears as we saw the various clips of wildlife and humanity just before....

There were some funny scenes, but it was a bit depressing TBH.  Underneath the jokes, the portrayal of how useless we are when it really matters was far too close to the bone.  Oh, and I thought the Peter Isherwell character was superb, now he WAS funny.  

Incidentally, if you blow up a comet from the inside, won't all the pieces just fly off in all directions at great speed, making any attempt to recover them impossible?


----------



## J Riff (Jan 18, 2022)

Couldn't sit through it.


----------



## sarasti (Jan 18, 2022)

J Riff said:


> Couldn't sit through it.



I felt a bit like that on the first watch, nearly gave up a half hour in, but I'm glad I persevered.


----------



## Travalgar (Jan 18, 2022)

Liked it. Some of the situations that were obviously supposed to be _funny_ were actually _depressing_, but I think the main characters' acting carried the weight and made it enjoyable. J.Law's outburst at one scene proxied my feelings perfectly, and Leo's same at a later scene perfected it.

Of course, all the time I wanted nothing more than grabbing the antagonists by the neck and snapping them in half (except for Jonah Hill's character, of course; seems out of my weight class), but isn't that negative feeling what the filmmakers intended to happen?


----------

